#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Πυρκαγιά προκαλεί ενανθράκωση ή ασβεστοποίηση σκυροδέματος;

## statik

Χρόνια πολλά 

   	Γνωρίζετ*ε* αν η πυρκαγιά προκαλεί ενανθράκωση σκυροδέματος; 

   	Έχω μια μελέτη που εργαστηριακά υποστηρίζει ότι έχει φτάσει σε βάθος  4-5 εκ. στα υποστυλώματα και πλάκες.Aυτό το συμπέρασμα έχει βγει από εργαστηριακό έλεγχο και με πυρινοληψίες επί τόπου. Δια γυμνού οφθαλμόυ δεν φαίνεται ούτε αποσράρθρωση σκυροδέματος, ούτε ο οπλισμός, αντε να φαίνονται στις δοκούς κάτι τριχοειδέίς ρωγμές.  
Η ενανθράκωση δεν είναι ορατή με το  μάτι ? 

   	 Να υποθέσω ότι πρέπει να έχει φύγει το σκυρόδεμα και να φαίνεται και ο  οπλισμός όπως σε κάποια παλιά κτίρια . Μήπως έχει γίνει "μπέρδεμα" με  τον  όρο ασβεστοποίηση ; 

   	Από όσο ξέρω η πυρκαγιά προκαλεί ασβεστοποίηση και όχι ενανθράκωση ή κάνω λάθος?

----------


## Xάρης

Ασβεστοποίηση προκαλεί η πυρκαγιά.

Η ενανθράκωση προκαλείται από το CO2.
Δεν είναι ορατή δια γυμνού οφθαλμού.
Τη διαπιστώνουμε με διάλυμα φαινολοφθαλεΐνης περιεκτικότητας1% σε ισοπροπυλική αλκοόλη.

----------


## statik

Ευχαριστώ

----------

